# Raspberry Leaf Tea for lining



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I've heard of its use and benefits to support lining growth. Has anyone tried it or anything else with positive results?

CG


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know about building up lining, but I have been advised to use it by a herbalist when I want my period to start! 

Your best bet with lining is to eat healthy food and drink water, but don't beat yourself up for having a bit of naughty food.

Xxx


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

I've heard good for lining but not to be taken after ovulation.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Sarah. How does that effect medicated FET when the DR drugs stop ovulation? Any idea?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been advised to take raspberry leaf tea capsules leading up to giving birth, not heard of it for building lining before fet


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

To be honest honey I think herbal stuff should be avoided during a FET/2ww once you get past DR stage (e.g. When you are building your lining up). During DR you can pretty much be safe in most things.

Although you don't OV as such on a medicated FET the thing about avoiding drugs after OV is from when you are building the lining ready for ET.

If in doubt about anything speak to your clinic. Just remember honey, if any kind of food/herbs really made a massive difference to success rates then we would all be taking it and getting our BFP. My clinic is a big believer in sticking to healthy balanced diet and folic acid as the best way to help your chances. Although I do know that loads of ladies do find that extra stuff does help them so if it doesn't hurt there isn't any harm.

A lot of the ladies who are interested in supplements and things really like this thread - is a good reference guide:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

raspberry leaf tea-never heard of it building lining.Just need healthy body.As for labour nothing works.Baby will come when ready.Worth trying though to find this out for yourself (labour).I tried all sorts of things.No nothing.Stubborn.


----------



## Sarah donkey (Apr 20, 2014)

I would take during down regging then stop it causes muscle spasms in your uterus which is why they say no after ovulation.


----------

